# You Have Something I Want



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

We all have a reasonable idea what each member has by way of a collection, a little browsing if you are a newbie will bring you up to speed. My question is this, if you were given permission to take one watch you have seen on here owned by another, what would you have? I didn't find this easy but in the end I went for this. I can see Griff now, running down the street shaking his fist.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v89/grif...ongines2003.jpg


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

One of these

























Mind you, probably not Colin`s


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> One of these


No one's having mine.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd love a Vulcan crew Seiko 7A38 and I think Foggy has one but he's never posted a picture.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This one:










Cheers


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have given up trying to buy a 36, I don't even want one anymore









However there was one watch this year that I wanted even more than a 36, it had me drooling. If I had paid Roy to cobble together all that I like into onemodel then it would have looked like that watch. But, by the time I saw it, it was sold







I had missed it by minutes. Whenever I saw a pic of it on the forum I wanted it even more.

And now it's going to be mine thanks to Hotmog.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blimey, what a question...Where do I start?

Probably in a safety deposit box in Australia.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Probably in a safety deposit box in Australia.


Now let me guess Jase....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

One of yours I believe Russ:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Probably no surprise to Mach


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mach, I want your Dispatch.

Please.

Anything else I can buy....


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Ron Jr's Piping Rock


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If anyone has a use for a left nut, I'll swap mine for one of these.... ) + cash


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

would have to be this....

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=18671


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Like Mrcrowley, I loved the Seamaster pro that somebody (Mach??) posted earlier, but just edging into second place would be the Speedmaster Pro - a watch I've always wanted but unfortunately is out of my price range.

Rob


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Blimey, what a question...Where do I start?
> 
> Probably in a safety deposit box in Australia.


 I'm with you Jase, if he spread them all on a football pitch and gave you 30 seconds, blindfolded, I would be happy with whatever I picked up. As long as he was still wearing the Capeland







.

failing that I would go for JonW's seamaster 120










Andy


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Too many to list im afraid,definitely something that hums from Silverhawks collection,and im sure that somebody out there has a Doxa cussler or pitt edition they are hiding away


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Would have to be Jon's IWC Aquatimer 3536










At this point, my thinking is that that's the only watch I would buy. Not interested in anything else, now.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent question









No shortage of good watches to choose from  but I would plumb for Martin's


















Just hope no one stops me to ask the time, by the time I've worked it out, they would have missed the bus









Great looking piece though









Mike


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

I know someone on here has one of these I just can't remember who, (if its for sale let me know, then it's talk to my better half) I just love Chronographs 5100 and 7750










Dave S


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Probably no surprise to Mach





chris l said:


> Mach, I want your Despatch.
> 
> Please.


What this old thing?




















jasonm said:


> If anyone has a use for a left nut, I'll swap mine for one of these.... ) + cash





Barryboy said:


> Like Mrcrowley, I loved the Seamaster pro that somebody (Mach??) posted earlier, but just edging into second place would be the Speedmaster Pro - a watch I've always wanted but unfortunately is out of my price range.
> 
> Rob


With all this interest I think I might have to alert the Head Of security....


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

dave993cars said:


> I know someone on here has one of these I just can't remember who


Could be this one 










Mike


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I have given up trying to buy a 36, I don't even want one anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy to oblige, Mark. I'm glad it's going to someone who's really going to appreciate it; wear it in good health. But some things have to stay, and I'm afraid my '36 isn't up for grabs - by you, Mach or anyone else 

As for something someone here has got that I'd like, Dave ME's Longines Spirit has quite taken my fancy, but what I really lust after is James' Enicar Sport.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

MIKE said:


> dave993cars said:
> 
> 
> > I know someone on here has one of these I just can't remember who
> ...


Is that not pornography


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Interesting topic...and I'm amazed that people can 1) find a photo of the watch they want and 2) they can remember who owns it. 

Dapper, TikToc and Thorpey69 clearly have impeccable taste.









I notice no-one has yet chosen Stan's Rekord.....and I'm not about to


















I think I'd have to go for this Rolex from 1958....sorry, no idea who owns it:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Loved this watch ever since I first saw it when Rich posted the pic. Probably the only watch I'll ever like with gold colouring. Great pic too.

Andrew.









*Seiko Sprit SCVS007*


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

umm slightly off topic cause I can't remember what everyone has, (you all have so many nice pieces) and I don't think anyone here has one, but I would like one. Just because I think it looks so cool and I feel I need a good, cheap vintage (?) watch. But then again I feel I need a new SK007 so I can have it Bry'd, I need a new Omega, a vintage Heuer.............










I missed out on this one on ebay last year and haven't seen one since or been able to find out much about them, perhaps someone here knows more about them?

Cheers all

Bill


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> But some things have to stay, and I'm afraid my '36 isn't up for grabs - by you, Mach or anyone else





















> what I really lust after is James' Enicar Sport.


I`d have that one as well









But I also really love this one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s another one that I`d forgotten about which I`d love to own


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How much do you want a 36 Mac? Number 1 even?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Mach,

You do have taste, my man...

That Breitling is very nice, simple and not ostentatious, and I do like the minutes being on the chapter ring.

And that Stowa is sheer elegance. To paraphrase Jase, the dial is "cleaner than a clean thing"


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Having actualy seen the watch in reality i (like many others)would happily relieve Mach of the burden of that old Services Despatch







Also from his vast collection i would gladly have the Poljot Aviator. Bladerunner has one as well 










Needless to say Jots Breitlings would be on my list too


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

ANDI said:


> Having actualy seen the watch in reality i (like many others)would happily relieve Mach of the burden of that old Services Despatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting worried - that's two of my watches somebody wants!









Have got a Poljot bracelet for my Aviator as well; just haven't got around to fitting it yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> How much do you want a 36 Mac? Number 1 even?


Lot`s and lot`s but not that much


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > How much do you want a 36 Mac? Number 1 even?
> ...


Is the magic number 8 appropriate here Mach?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> ANDI said:
> 
> 
> > Having actualy seen the watch in reality i (like many others)would happily relieve Mach of the burden of that old Services Despatch
> ...


You`re worried?









I`ve got 5 people wanting 4 of my watches not forgetting the Welshman who`s threatening to cut my hand off to get the Le Chaminent









What was that noise at the window?


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is another one that i find both sensationaly desirable but totaly unaffordable again i think more than one forum member owns one


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`re worried?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Mach, you've got all those ladies for protection!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You`re worried?
> ...


True, I couldn`t be safer in Fort Knox


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Goldfinger has no chance either!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...












I am surprised no one has mentioned my collection of Services, Newmark & Aviation English pin-pallets


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


You know Jase sooo well


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Just a guess Mach; knowing how good Roy's watches are as well.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Would have to be Knut's Moscow Olympics timex


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

In addition to those I`ve already mentioned, I`ll have this one as well please


















Not forgetting Griff`s chrono


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I think for me it's going to have to be Paul's (MrCrowley) Rolex Explorer. I just love the whole layout along with the hands. Just a little out of my price range at the mo!


















Regards

Mark


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't know who has it but I wouldn't mind it back again .. even though it is too small for me


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

It's hard to pick just one, so I have gone for something 'unattainable'

For some reason I just love this Cyma of James' - the bevelled date windows and

applied dial furniture push the right buttons for me!

-- Tim


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I am surprised no one has mentioned my collection of Services, Newmark & Aviation English pin-pallets


Actually Andi posted on this thread earlier to say he was after your Services Despatch, so that's now 6 people after 5 of your watches (not counting the Le Cheminant-hungry Welshman).

That Andi's got good taste, you know, 'cos that Baume & Mercier Capeland S was joint second on my list too, but I didn't like to say anything before.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised no one has mentioned my collection of Services, Newmark & Aviation English pin-pallets
> ...


I didn`t mean the Despatch Rider, I was talking about these desirable beauties English Pin Pallets


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Sorry Mach, I didn't appreciate the nice distinction. I should of course have realised that your "Services Despatch Rider, Made by the Services Watch Co. Leicester, is fitted with a _*German*_ Pin-pallet movement circa 1930`s".


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`re worried?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's me, I want this one to go with today's new arrival, a Roamer Stingray divers.


















Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

ANDI said:


> Here is another one that i find both sensationaly desirable but totaly unaffordable again i think more than one forum member owns one


I was sooo close to getting one of these last week, but the seller was a twat so it diddnt work out in the end....

(Thank you to the guys who were helping with the transaction)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hotmog said:
> ...


 Well make sure you pay attention next time otherwise you`ll be kept back after class finishes


















MIKE said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You`re worried?
> ...


_*Tiddles!!! *_ _*there`s someone in the garden!!!!*_


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

It's wrong, it breaks a commandment and is one of the sins, but drool... ...

Watchless / Jacobs


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sparky said:


> I think for me it's going to have to be Paul's (MrCrowley) Rolex Explorer. I just love the whole layout along with the hands. Just a little out of my price range at the mo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alas it's not mine now Mark. Belongs to Alan (Duckers).


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

For me, a moderate man







, it would have to be Makky's Weekdater. Spiffin' watch Makky!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> Mach, I want your Despatch.
> 
> Please.
> 
> What this old thing?


To confirm my Bristol roots... thas' the babby...

Most watches you can buy if you want them badly enough, but I've always respected the little pieces of history represented by vintage watches in such good condition.

_My _security expert assures me that she'll charm her way in; she gets it from her 'mother'. No man can resist either of them. And both bite...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> > Mach, I want your Despatch.
> >
> > Please.
> >
> ...


But could she get past Tiddles?


















BTW a `Despatch Rider` recently went for Â£132 on Ebay and a similar vintage Services `Competition` using the same movement last night went for Â£92


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Not an easy choice this, but......

I would choose any one of these, as there are 30 out there:










OR

Paul's hummer:


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Me Want !!!










MMMmmmmmmm


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Who is it who ownes the Sinn U1?

mmmmmm!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

makky said:


> Me Want !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't listen to them Stan, I actually DO like it







It makes a definite individual statement in a world of "hommages".


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Simon,

The great thing about this forum is the wide and eclectic taste of the members. Not to mention the tolerance shown by all for "lesser" watches that members own without the snobbishness seen on other forums.

It seems the Red Rekord has caused more controversy than some banned members since I bought it, well, almost.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words those who like what I own (or have owned)!

Ohh lets see.... I like Jason's Speedsonic and Colin's Polluce (both models) and of course his Seamaster Grand!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Blimey, what a question...Where do I start?
> 
> Probably in a safety deposit box in Australia.


There won't be much left - I think my flying time is less!







That 5513 is calling out to me!









Jon, you mean this old thing?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

OMFG Colin! Thats stunning!!!









Great pic of a beautiful beautiful watch.... im all weak knee'd now...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nalu said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey, what a question...Where do I start?
> ...


Needs a new xtal









Or a tissue.......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er, ooops...


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Mate, you left your watch in the sink!


----------

